# Braid and spincast reels



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I am thinking of trying some Sufix 832 on an old Wright McGill 88 spincast reel. Does anyone know of any problems other than wear to the line winder pin. I will probably only use it 10 to 12 times in the fall and maybe a half dozen times in the spring for evening saugeye fishing. I have too much trouble fouling up my spinning reel after dark and thought this was an easy way to solve it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just make sure you use a mono backing line, otherwise the line will slip on the spool. Other than that, I think that line is great. I use it on a couple of my setups.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

832 is pretty much all I use now, casting & spinning and have had great success with it.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Troy Dave said:


> I am thinking of trying some Sufix 832 on an old Wright McGill 88 spincast reel. Does anyone know of any problems other than wear to the line winder pin. I will probably only use it 10 to 12 times in the fall and maybe a half dozen times in the spring for evening saugeye fishing. I have too much trouble fouling up my spinning reel after dark and thought this was an easy way to solve it.


Dave
I use a "Coffee Grinder" almost 75% of the time...especially when I'm Bank and Boat fishing at night. I use the Abu Garcia Abumatic 1276SLI, which is made for braid/superline...it is only $65. I have had 3 of them for 6 years now and had to replace 1 thumb button in that time...Mine have worked perfectly for Crappie, Bass, and as you know, Walleye!
My braid of choice is the Dawai Samurai, but I have tried almost all of them.
On a spincast, you need to put a piece of electrical tape on the bare spool and then tightly wind on the braid and fill the spool. The one problem you will have with "Coated" braids like the 832, Regular PP, or Spiderwire, is that after the coating wears off the braid will stick inside the Spincast....once you get the line all wet again it is OK, but expect a few short casts and lures flying off into the sunset if you forget to wet the line first before going for that Monster cast! You can also cut off the line as the coating comes off, which gets expensive!
You can also use the 17lb Brown Nanofil on a spincast which also makes for a very good setup at CJ, it gives you the strength AND HUGE casts!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

your probably not going to get the casting distance from a spincast reel that you would a spinning reel but it should work. the braid has no line memery and its going to drag coming off the spool and out the front hole. and like already said you should use a mono backing to keep the line from slipping on the spool.

i spooled up my diver reels for erie and didnt use a mono backing and some of them was giving me a reel problem. i even sent then in to be repaired. the only thing he found wrong was the braid was slipping on the spool. he put pins in the arbors to tie the line to. now those reels work good. and i just use a mono backing on the rest of them and have had no problems.
sherman


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> your probably not going to get the casting distance from a spincast reel that you would a spinning reel but it should work. the braid has no line memery and its going to drag coming off the spool and out the front hole. and like already said you should use a mono backing to keep the line from slipping on the spool.
> 
> Nanofil will cure the casting problem, if that is important, this is one of the reasons I fish with this combo. I can cast my 1276 with Nanofil farther than any baitcast or spinner. When I fish from bank in the Winter and early Spring, I HAVE TO BE ABLE TO REACH DEEP WATER to catch fish!
> Having no "line memory" actually helps with a spincast, you only lose distance due to drag of the braid against the cap and guides...also, with a spincast you are limited with spool space, this is why you should use the electrical tape and you can fill the entire spool, then it allows line to be cut if you have a problem and after a few times of cutting off, you are not left with just alot of mono for the rest of the night!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great post intimidator, but you could have explained alittle more about using the electrical tape. i have heard about using electrical tape but have never tried it. i have used it where i tie my knots together tying my braid to my mono to keep the knot from catching my line.

do you put a few wraps of line on your spool then put the tape on?? or do you put the tape on the bare spool then just put the line on over the tape?? this information would be a big help on a small reel.

but i like using the mono as a backing on my reels now as i dont have to use as much braid to fill my reels. i use 200 ft of 17 lb mono then 450 ft of braid on my daiwa 17 size reels.
sherman


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I use mono backing on my spinning reel but the electrical tape sounds like a good idea to try on the spincast as it is a small spool.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> great post intimidator, but you could have explained alittle more about using the electrical tape. i have heard about using electrical tape but have never tried it. i have used it where i tie my knots together tying my braid to my mono to keep the knot from catching my line.
> 
> do you put a few wraps of line on your spool then put the tape on?? or do you put the tape on the bare spool then just put the line on over the tape?? this information would be a big help on a small reel.
> 
> ...



Sorry Sherman! I really enjoy trying to pass on knowledge but don't always know what people know and what questions they have, I try to keep it brief and hopefully as you did, they'll ask questions!

I put the tape on the bare spool and then wrap the line over the tape...it holds it tight and keeps it from slipping! It really does help on a small spool...I can see your point on those Dawai reels you could probably get 1000 feet of 15lb Samurai braid on those things!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Troy Dave said:


> I use mono backing on my spinning reel but the electrical tape sounds like a good idea to try on the spincast as it is a small spool.


I use the tape on my spinner also and then I don't fill the spool all the way so the braid/nanofil will not fall off the spool when the bail is open and wind is blowing!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> You can also use the 17lb Brown Nanofil on a spincast which also makes for a very good setup at CJ, it gives you the strength AND HUGE casts!


 Nanofil is pretty much all I use on my spinning reels anymore. It casts great, strong as anything out there too. Can't speak much for baitcasters though, as I still use mono on them since I haven't found a decent, easy to cast braid for them yet.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnPD said:


> Nanofil is pretty much all I use on my spinning reels anymore. It casts great, strong as anything out there too. Can't speak much for baitcasters though, as I still use mono on them since I haven't found a decent, easy to cast braid for them yet.


John
I use the Dawai Samurai...if the cost doesn't bother you, I'm sure you'd like it on the Baitcaster! IMHO the best braid on the market right now!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> I put the tape on the bare spool and then wrap the line over the tape...it holds it tight and keeps it from slipping! It really does help on a small spool...I can see your point on those Dawai reels you could probably get 1000 feet of 15lb Samurai braid on those things!


I do the same and use mono backer on my larger reels.

A piece of tape over your spooled line past your longest cast helps to control backlash when it happens too. Somebody here taught me that little bit.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

backlashed said:


> I do the same and use mono backer on my larger reels.
> 
> A piece of tape over your spooled line past your longest cast helps to control backlash when it happens too. Somebody here taught me that little bit.


Nothing worse than braid and a "Professional Over-Run"!
Someone told me about the tape also, glad it helped somebody else too!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

JohnPD said:


> Nanofil is pretty much all I use on my spinning reels anymore. It casts great, strong as anything out there too. Can't speak much for baitcasters though, as I still use mono on them since I haven't found a decent, easy to cast braid for them yet.


i used the suffix 832 on my first baitcaster ever. never had a overrun i couldnt clear. if nothing else start with tight brakes and back off until ya find the right groove. GOOD LUCK


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I keep reading that the 832 is some great baitcasting line, but I tried that, and can definitely cast a baitcaster. The 832 I tried earlier this past summer kept binding up fairly tightly during hooksets etc. It would dig into the line beneath it on the spool making it difficult to pull back out. So needless to say, I went back to mono on my baitcasters. I might try braid again this spring when I change the line on my spools.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnPD said:


> I keep reading that the 832 is some great baitcasting line, but I tried that, and can definitely cast a baitcaster. The 832 I tried earlier this past summer kept binding up fairly tightly during hooksets etc. It would dig into the line beneath it on the spool making it difficult to pull back out. So needless to say, I went back to mono on my baitcasters. I might try braid again this spring when I change the line on my spools.


Just make sure to either do the electric tape or mono before the braid, put the braid on as tight as possible. Until you become comfortable with it, make a Monster cast and pull out several more feet, then lay another piece of tape from spool edge to spool edge, then wind the braid back up! You will not have a "Professional Over-run" or "Dig-In" past the tape!


----------

